# Game #39: Pacers @ Cavs (1/24/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Indiana Pacers* *(21-19) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(21-17)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Home sweet home. It’s great that the team’s coming back. After the recent slide, the Cavaliers need to go on a winning streak to hold their position and regain confidence. That’s why the win in Utah was big. LeBron bounced back from his poor performance against the Warriors, Marshall had an excellent game, Sasha continued his recent surge of strong games and Damon is slowly finding his mark again. The Pacers are coming off a loss at home to the Bulls. It’s safe to say we’ll face an angry Pacers’ squad. But that’s okay. With a win in Utah, LeBron bouncing back and a few days of rest, we’ll face the Pacers at our best.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are JO and Tinsley out for this game too? That would be a huge break. Though it's not like they don't have good players to fill those spots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I would think JO is playing because he just played tonight against the Bulls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh? I thought they said the Pacers were without them. JO was monsterous in the last game the Cavs played against the Pacers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah. I guess JO was questionable but he wound up playing. He always does great against us because he is super confident against Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Jermaine knows he's much quicker than Z and between his post up game and drive, Z is on his heels the entire time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacer games are always tough, they do a great job defending Lebron. 

Would be awesome to pick up these next 2 against them and gain some separation in the standings.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Gooden still hurt: hasn't been the same since his thigh injury. Also need to start getting AV some burn here especially with both Gooden and Z nursing injuries


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bout time they got home.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Are JO and Tinsley out for this game too? That would be a huge break. Though it's not like they don't have good players to fill those spots.


Tinsley played tonight in the Pacers' loss to the Hawks. We're going to face a motivated squad (losses to the Bulls and then the Hawks). They're going to try to take it out on us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Tinsley played tonight in the Pacers' loss to the Hawks. We're going to face a motivated squad (losses to the Bulls and then the Hawks). They're going to try to take it out on us.


 Yeah: hopefully they'll be a bit tired with the back to back though.

If Sasha can get 10 points: i predict a win.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Indiana Pacers/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James gets OK to play*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *James gets OK to play*
> 
> Tuesday, January 24, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Change in the starting line up*

Check the article in this thread for details: *The Official Start Sasha Thread? | Pavlovic gets the call*.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*ESPN | NBA | Pacers deal Artest to Kings for Stojakovic*



> *Long-awaited deal comes to fruition for Pacers*
> 
> *INDIANAPOLIS --* The Indiana Pacers have agreed to trade Ron Artest to the Sacramento Kings in exchange for Peja Stojakovic pending league approval, ESPN's Jim Gray has confirmed Tuesday.
> The deal closes a chapter in the Pacers' latest drama involving the volatile star forward.
> ...


So what are your thoughts about this trade and who do you expect to help his new team the most?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shooters shooters shooters. Indiana has some serious gunners.

If they start Saras at point guard with Peja at small forward, I think they'll have one of the best duos in the league if Carlisle lets them play.

And if Larry Bird can get in Peja's ear and make him kick his game to the next level, they could really have gotten a steal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Peja is like Bird-lite (the shooting w/o the toughness and desire). Hopefulley for the Pacers (not the Cavs) he can instill that into Peja. It was only 2 years ago when Peja was an MVP candidate remember


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*ESPN | NBA | Artest-for-Stojakovic deal reportedly falls through*



> *Report: Initial agreement for trade falls apart*
> 
> *INDIANAPOLIS --* A tentative agreement for a trade that would have sent the Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest to the Sacramento Kings in exchange for Peja Stojakovic has been rejected, ESPN's Jim Gray reported Tuesday.
> 
> ...


No deal!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hope this circus plays to our favor tonight with an unfocused tired Pacer team coming into the Q.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Both teams seem a little cold to start the game.

I think I see some red seats in the crowd. Yes!!! I'm glad to see the blue seats finally be phased out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was a disgusting pass.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sweet no look pass from James. Nice!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James skywalking!!! Nice defense from Sasha and nice pass.

The crowd is loud. I love this. I wish the crowd was always this loud.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh that was nice.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like this high low set they've got going. Pulled that one out of the Spurs book. Lebron trying do be Tim Duncan.

Looks like a typical Lebron vs. the Pacers shooting night tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't fault LeBron for these shots because they all look very good. If they miss, they just aren't meant to be. But if we can win with him shooting poorly, I'll take it everytime.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon has been playing really smart the last few games. More like a real point guard and not just a specialist.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's continuing to pass well tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron may not drop 81 in his career. But he may drop 25 one night. 25 assists. One of these days, with the right supporting cast.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Big O is in the audience. That's cool.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jackson is getting it going against Sasha. 

Then Sasha hits a 3.

Stephen Jackson gets a technical.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha picks up his 3rd foul. That's an issue he's had (the rate at which he can pick up fouls).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Indiana is right back in the game, despite not shooting well from the field. But Cleveland's been pretty bad from the field lately too. So it's no surprise.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with a nice jumper towards the end of the half and Cleveland plays good defense to prevent Indiana from getting a shot up to end the half.

Cleveland leads by 4 at halftime (42-38).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah I really feel we should be blowing out Indiana. 

Couple of points:
1) Lebron needs to be on S. Jackson: he's torching Jones and Sasha
2) FT's are again costing us
3) Hopefully the Pacers will run out of gas in the second half

Great play by Z so far, Lebron is missing a bunch of bunnies


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think Zydrunas has blocked 2 of JO's shots. Z's been looking good lately.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That's a nice jumper by Sasha. I hope he gets aggressive offensively.

Granger hit with a technical.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's so much more fun to play from ahead.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Z is looking at a return trip to the all-star game this year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha nails a jumper coming off a screen. This is great.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Uh oh. A temper flare up. Both teams getting fiesty.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pacers are losing it.
Put a boot in their throat. This is where the Cavs have to show some killer instinct.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is heating up and the lead is growing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron James=Boot.

Boot to throat.

Love it.

Though I sort of feel bad about the Pacers. Just because I know what kind of team they are, and what kind of fans they have. They just have a cloud hanging over their team. So much negativity.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone notice how much S. Jackson cooled off once Lebron took him?

Why isn't AV some seeing burn in these situations? This is the perfect time to get him going and conditioned


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Lebron settles way to much for jumpers in those end of clock situations


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 18 at the end of the 3rd quarter (69-51).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At 10:26 left, LeBron James returns to the game, as does Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Drew Gooden. Coach Brown doesn't want the entire lead to collapse.

JO has missed 5 free throws in a row.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anderson is going to have to earn his minutes on the one hand, and then on the other hope for Drew or Alan to screw up. The 4 and 5 is probably the hardest place to get minutes on the Cavs. And I think Coach Brown is a big fan of Alan Henderson.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z! 7 foot point guard on the loose!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha nails a big 3. He has 11 points.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Garbage time!

I would say Sasha has sealed the deal on that starting job.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke in the game and AV will enter soon as well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha nails another 3. Wow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The announcers said Hughes may be a little bit ahead of schedule and could come back early. Sweet.

JO reaggrevated his ankle sprain.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV nails a jumper. Nice to see him get on the board.

Sasha nails another jumper.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 96, Indiana 66*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

Sasha > 10 points: we win 

Amazing what a little production from the backcourt will get you.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/25/2006 | James impresses 'Big O'*












> _Cavaliers report_
> *James impresses ‘Big O’*
> *NBA legend thinks LeBron ‘way ahead of his time’ but still developing game*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/25/2006 | Cavs can enjoy view*












> *Cavs can enjoy view*
> *Defense sparks rout of Pacers*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Big O was big help off the court, also*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Big O was big help off the court, also*
> 
> Wednesday, January 25, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Injury hobbles Pacers*












> *Injury hobbles Pacers*
> *O'Neal limping after Cavs rout*
> 
> Wednesday, January 25, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Old master lookds fondly upon Cavs’ young king*












> *Old master lookds fondly upon Cavs’ young king*
> 
> Wednesday, January 25, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Cavaliers paste Pacers*
> *Defense delivers dominace*
> 
> Wednesday, January 25, 2006
> ...


----------

